

“Never confuse early adopters with a market that actually matter” - nuSchooler

What do you think of this quote?
Many startups have early adopters, but it doesn&#x27;t mean they have grow and get to a larger market.
So how can one NOT confuse early adopters with a market that actually matter?
======
scholia
There's a book about this, first published in 1991. It was pretty much the
bible for for a couple of generations of startups:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossing_the_Chasm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossing_the_Chasm)

~~~
nuSchooler
Thanks! Well, I've read this book multiple times. It doesn't answer my
question (unfortunately), plus, most of the book is about B2B. I wonder about
B2C...

~~~
Eridrus
I just started reading the book and he mentions the "Four Gears" model as more
useful for B2C companies. Googling around, he seems to indicate he doesn't
believe there's a real chasm between early adopters and pragmatists in the
consumer space:
[http://www.cmo.com/articles/2014/6/13/geoffrey_moore.html](http://www.cmo.com/articles/2014/6/13/geoffrey_moore.html)

